# Funny Sat Pic.



## Tele-TV (Nov 26, 2003)

Mar 22, 2011 Update

5th pic down from the top.

:lol:

http://thereifixedit.failblog.org/


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I submitted that picture of a dish mounted with wood and zip ties that's in the shame thread to that website. I can't believe it didn't get enough votes to make it but another umbrella one did.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Direct link: http://thereifixedit.failblog.org/2011/03/22/white-trash-repairs-the-least-appetizing-dishes/

That link is going to continue to be pushed down as they post more entries.


----------



## Tele-TV (Nov 26, 2003)

^^ Hey Matt (I'm also a Matt), thanks for being a contributor to those shame type sites. Too bad your pic did not get posted.

Even if Jay leno does not always have that Wite Trash Repairs segment in Headlines segment, you can get your fix at...

whitetrashrepairs.com (WTR)

thereIfixedit.com OR failBLOG.org


----------



## Tele-TV (Nov 26, 2003)

tcusta00 said:


> Direct link: http://thereifixedit.failblog.org/2011/03/22/white-trash-repairs-the-least-appetizing-dishes/
> 
> That link is going to continue to be pushed down as they post more entries.


Thanks tcusta. Thats what I was thinking as well. I did not see the copy & paste link box before you posted that link. Thanks again.

I guess we can't really knock  this person for being proactive. Now if this "repair" is not visible from the street, does it make it any less "worse?"

PS

The funniest WTR I ever seen was featured on Jay's Headlines where somebody had any AC united mounted to their car window door sill because something happened to their AC. :lol:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Tele-TV said:


> Thanks tcusta. Thats what I was thinking as well. I did not see the copy & paste link box before you posted that link. Thanks again.


Just click the title of any post to be brought to its standalone page.


----------

